
The Autodesk File (2017) - tambourine_man
https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/
======
jsnell
This isn't really from 2017, it's just a reformatted version of the 1994
version.

------
wrycoder
Richard Gabriel, "Patterns of Software"

[http://dreamsongs.com/Files/PatternsOfSoftware.pdf](http://dreamsongs.com/Files/PatternsOfSoftware.pdf)

Among other things, read the section "Into the Ground", which is the story of
Lucid, Inc. in the late '80s.

------
jumelles
I wish this sort of thing were more common. For all the power they have,
corporations are remarkably opaque.

------
eisstrom
Does anyone know similar books? I. e. about the history of a company from an
insider's perspective?

~~~
Jugurtha
For memo, I just created a file so the list could be augmented at:
[https://github.com/jhadjar/Notes/blob/master/creation_proces...](https://github.com/jhadjar/Notes/blob/master/creation_process_booklist.md)

\-----

Not sure it's exactly what you're looking for, but I really liked:

\- The Making of Prince of Persia - Jordan Mechner \- Masters of Doom - David
Kushner. \- Founders at Work - Jessica Livingston (aggregate of stories)

Pretty cool in different ways:

\- The first shows how the author documented a good chunk of the process (like
solving the problem of the Prince's alter ego).

\- The second by the journalistic work the author went through and access he
had.

\- The third by the context it gives on many things (for example, you get a
glimpse on Palantir's current work by looking into Paypal's history and the
work Max Levchin, CTO at the time, and his team did on fraud detection, or
Hotmail's growth tactics).

------
zafiro17
"Dec is dead! Long live DEC!" It's a decent telling of DEC's rise and fall for
those of us that missed it but are curious. Written by an insider.

------
smoyer
I was around for Autodesk's heyday in the '80s and read previous editions
twice - it's an interesting story and a great read!

------
agumonkey
lots of files on this website

